

Soundcloud's problem with bots. - nacho2sweet
http://doandroidsdance.com/features/soundcloud-bots-sway-numbers/

======
NoodleIncident
There is an undeniable bot problem. I have posted nothing and only listen, but
I've been followed by bots at least twice.

Comparing twitter numbers to Soundcloud numbers seems completely nonsensical,
though. Following on Soundcloud means you only get updates when the music
producer, well, produces music. Twitter could be anything. Twitter followers
will naturally be a more hardcore group of fans.

